# PFS modifacation



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Installed "Para Tabs" on my PFS shooter !


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Nicely done.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks John !

dont really care for the color of the cord but all i had at the moment

gonna get some black para cord i like gothic black look lol !

Joe .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well done my friend.....OM


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

I like the orange, it looks spiffy. Peacock when you can! Did you use thin rubber tubes to tie the pouch? It's interesting and good looking.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ms.Reed said:


> I like the orange, it looks spiffy. Peacock when you can! Did you use thin rubber tubes to tie the pouch? It's interesting and good looking.
> 
> thank you me lady i think ill keep the orange on then for the ties i used a rubber craft cord i found at walmart craft center in the aisle where they sell supplies for braceltes and such , i used a constrictor knot to secure it wetting the knot as it cinched up it seams to hold well .


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Rubber craft cord...I'm gonna have to get me some of that. Thanks much, sir


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

What diameter is the craft cord Luna?


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Love the pfs!









Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

monkeyboab said:


> What diameter is the craft cord Luna?


Good question not sure it looks to be bout 1.587mm or 1/16 " diameter.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Luna. Seems to all be 1mm or 2mm over here think i'll get some 2mm to try.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nifty invention! Say, you're really getting on with new ways to do things... spice of life, eh? And yes I like the orange...sunset in the desert...or cactus flower or nugget gold...names just running through my old head.


----------



## BockBorg (Dec 30, 2015)

November sunrise in the Rocky Mountains

White
Black

And starburst orange


----------

